# [SOLVED] Why HDTVs have SD card readers and sometimes USB inputs?



## gabrezu (Aug 14, 2008)

I'd just like to know how to use the SD card input my plasma has and also I'd like to see an example where something would connected to an HDTV with USB.


----------



## bkdude (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Why HDTVs have SD card readers and sometimes USB inputs?*

My HDTV has two USB slots, and we use them for firmware updates. You can go on the manufacturer's website and download firmware updates, stick em on a flash drive, and plug it into your TV.

SDcard readers can be plugged into MOST tvs and display pictures/videos on the card with the right configuration. Lets say you took a lot of pictures on a vacation, and you're having a party, and you want to show off those pictures. You just take the SDcard out and stick it in the TV, switch to that setting, and BAM- you have a nice little slideshow. TV manufacturers strive for this kind of convenience that many less-technical people require occasionally.


----------

